# 5500k, 6700k or 10,000k?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm
I'm getting a 2x 36w fixture, which 2 36w bulbs should I get?


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Depends what species of plants you are going for. 10000k is for the human eye, 6700k will bring out greens and 5500k will bring out the reds. It all depends on what you are going for in your aquascape.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

get them all buahahahaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

It's a matter of personal preference, what looks good to your eyes. kelvin rating doesn't really indicate the spectrum of the bulb. That being said, 5500k, 6700k or 10,000k bulbs generally have sufficient illumination in the red and blue spectrums to grow plants.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with bosmahe1, the color of the bulb, doesn't make a large difference. I read a recent article in FAMA magazine by Tom Barr, that indicated the same.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jschall,

I am running the 2X36 watt from AHS on my 30 gallon with the 6700K bulbs.....what do you think?


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi jschall,
> 
> I am running the 2X36 watt from AHS on my 30 gallon with the 6700K bulbs.....what do you think?


I have 6500ks now, they look pretty good.
I don't have a really good picture, but its 80 watts over 10 gallons:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jschall,

Nice healthy looking growth on the Wisteria and Ludwigia repens. What is the plant in the foreground that is starting to look like it needs a haircut? LOL


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi jschall,
> 
> Nice healthy looking growth on the Wisteria and Ludwigia repens. What is the plant in the foreground that is starting to look like it needs a haircut? LOL


hemianthus microanthmoides.


----------

